# brown recluse bite



## Medicine Hat (Jun 5, 2008)

I recently got bit by a brown recluse spider . Being broke and not too high on doctors in general I tried to do something myself. If you have ever seen the results of a Brown recluse bit then you know what I was facing. I went to the farmacy to look for something to help with the necrotic tissue The pharmacy owner told me to go straight to the doctor but as I was leaving a lady stopped me and said to take 1500 mg of niacin every hour for 6 hours do this for 2-3 days and it willheal up. I know if you have never taken niacin then that is a ordeal in itself but honestly not nearly as bad a a bite. and it works


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm a spider bite magnet, luckily the Brown Recuse hasn't been attracted to me yet.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Can I ask what the niacin does to you? side affects? bite heal up real well? > Thanks Marc


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have never heard of niacin healing up spider bites. Just don't take the flush free kind because that will cause liver damage, especially in high doses like that. And if you are taking it every hour, you might end up in liver failure.

If it is a recluse bite, you need antibiotics and to have the wound debrided. It is something that you should see a doctor to take care of. It is very serious. You might try using some lavender essential oil around the site to help with tissue regeneration, and taking colloidal silver by mouth. BUT, the best course of action is to see a doctor. It's not something to be taken lightly. If nothing else, go to the ER for treatment if you don't have $ for office calls at a doctor.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! Don't mess around with those type of bites.

I was bitten, in 2 days, I was dragging my leg. 

When I went to the Dr, they freaked out.. I was already on antibiotics for a sinus infection-thankfully.....Then came the Medrol- Cortisone....and they also gave me the same meds that Leprorsey ( sp) vics are given. Three weeks later... I was still limping....but the meds worked with minimal tissue loss.

Careful!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, I was bitten by a black widow years ago but got over it on my own. Lots of hives, swelling and feeling like I had the flu for about 2 weeks! I have a small bump still where the bite was! But the brown recluse can really make tissue loss, let us know how things go MEDICINE HAT in the coming weeks!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

springvalley said:


> Can I ask what the niacin does to you? side affects? bite heal up real well? > Thanks Marc


http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=en#s....,cf.osb&fp=337d5922ed4f0202&biw=1333&bih=581


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have been bitten several time by a brown recluse, the bites can be a real mess.  Two had to be treated surgically, but the rest I could deal with at home or with antibiotics. The one that was the least painful I took a benadryl as soon as I was bitten and it did great. Not sure if that helped, or it was because it was under my pillow and I squashed it before it injected too much venom. I did actually feel the bite, which many sites will say does not happen. Since I had MRSA in the really bad one I am not sure if that was why it was so bad..or the actual bite. 
When we moved her the house was(and still is to an extent) infested with Brown recluse spiders. They would literally crawl down the walls....It was bad  Especially since I am terrified of spiders.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Sabrina67 said:


> When we moved her the house was(and still is to an extent) infested with Brown recluse spiders. They would literally crawl down the walls....It was bad  Especially since I am terrified of spiders.



When we moved into out house in July we had Brown Recluse spiders EVERYWHERE. The walls were crawling with them. Along the corners of the walls, closets, ect... 
DD was bit 3x on her back during the night. I washed the area well, soaked it with a tea tree oil and witchhazle mixture. Gave her Benydril, kept an ice pack on it. Then at night I would put activated charcole on the bites and cover with a bandage.
We were lucky and the never went septic. We were watching her constantly - and I slept with her to make sure she was ok, and were ready to head to the er with her at the first sign of problems.

Talking to a dr on the phone and then with the pest control company they said many times if kept clean and iced the bites never do become septic. But when they do it's bad.

The greatest thing we've ever done is hire a pest company come out and spray. The lady came out and sprayed, then came back 2wks later and dusted the attic, crawl space and sprayed again. And laid glue traps everywhere. It got to where we'd only see about 1 a week. Then at about 3months I started seeing more and more. So they came back out and spayed again. We have not seen a single spider in a month now, and we've not gotten any one the glue traps.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I was bitten on my toe about 20 years ago.
No one (doctors) knew what was causing my toe to turn funny colors and slough off bits.

It got better on it's own with no ill effects or scarring.

I figured out what it was about a year after the fact. The bite area looked the same and the symptoms etc.. were exact.

I think how your body deals depends on your general health and your immune system.


----------



## gean (Apr 7, 2005)

Plantain works great for spider bites.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I was biten by a recluse many years ago. No money no doctor. I used Lipon tea bags soaked in hot water as a poltice,sprinkled with salt, left on from as hot as I could handle to cooled down, peroxide ( I know,not wise) to bubble and debrid as much as posible, and neosporine packed into the wound and covered with gauze and tape. I did this 4 times a day. I got a fever for a while but not too bad. I have no scar at all and would not think it was a brown recluse except I caught it and had someone tell me what it was.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

Try makuna honey on the bite area. they are using it in hospitals for diabetes sores, mrsa and bed sores. you can get it at whole foods. It is expensive 20.00 to 50.00 for a huge tub. It does work though.


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

On Chrismas Eve about 8 years ago, I got a brown recluse bite right near my eyelid. NOT FUN. (I looked very freaky, LOL)

The doctor told me that if I avoided infection, it would heal with no scar/issues. So took heavy antibiotics and some antibiotic cream, and it was fine too.


----------



## Medicine Hat (Jun 5, 2008)

I have heard all about the different remedies and what the Doctors say. All I can tell you is this. The flush free niacine is not recomended again the flush free niacin is NOT recommended You are just kidding yourself. It is the flush that lets you know its working. It has not been proven to cause liver damage or any other side effects.There are many many studies that will confirm the positive effects of the high doses of niacine . Sure you get a flush the first 2-3 times you take it but after those times it does not make a flush. The poisens I suppose will go to your liver all poises that is eliminated will go through the liver so take a liver detox . I didnt say that but should have.. I posted this because it works I did it and it cleared it up. I guess I could have had real bad results but I was desperate and at that time didnt have the money for anything else It cost me $16 and I have a ton of the pills left.I just figured somebody might need to know this infobecause it cleared it up completely for me There is a small scar where the hole had rotted out before I took the niacin that is about the size of a dime but the hole when I started was MUCH BIGGER about like a coffee cup. And my son cut the dead out of the hole and cleaned it with alcahol several times before I took the niacine and it was just getting worse. After I took the niacine I didnt do anything and it was healed.

Medicine Hat


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm glad you are better, but I have to say that these types of bites are not to be messed with. I knew a man who died from one, so I would not take the risk.


----------

